# Canon t3 vs t3i rebel questions



## JRE313 (Dec 23, 2011)

* *I am thinking of upgrading from the T3 1100d to T3I.I want to know if the image quality is better than the other.And do you think that it's worth the upgrade? I have heard that the T3 rebelis not very good. Have any of you had any experience with these cameras? Are any of these cameras good for HDR?


----------



## belial (Dec 23, 2011)

I'd stick with the t3 and buy better glass. Every current slr camera is decent enough. Glass and technique are what matters


----------



## valvestem (Dec 23, 2011)

I have a T3 and enjoy it very much.  I have the lens it came with the -18-55, and bought a Canon 55-250 at the same time (as yet unused), and just acquired a Sigma 18-125 for a walk around lens.  Due to extreme cold weather and snow where I live, I have not been able to try out the latter two lens at all, but can say the 18-55 does what I need it to do within reason, and the pictures are good to me.  I am not a pro, and shoot JPEG Fine all the time, and convert many of my shots to B&W in post processing.  I also have a Nikon D3100 that I use, and that one is very comparable to the Canon.  I am using the Canon more as of late. until the weather change, because it was my most recent acquisition.


----------



## SimplyShane (Dec 23, 2011)

The T3i will give you an articulated screen, combined with the ability to wirelessly sync flash via its pop-up unit.

The later ability is why I decided to purchase it.


----------



## photographyfan (Nov 10, 2012)

You can find a bunch of information comparing these two cameras, and also some special deals on the t3i on a dedicated page, at www.canont3vst3i.net


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, it's definitely an upgrade, but not all that much. What is the dollar amount you are dishing out for the upgrade?


----------



## thetrue (Nov 10, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Well, it's definitely an upgrade, but not all that much. What is the dollar amount you are dishing out for the upgrade?


You love year old threads, dont you?


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 10, 2012)

thetrue said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's definitely an upgrade, but not all that much. What is the dollar amount you are dishing out for the upgrade?
> ...



I seem to pick up a LOT of them lately!!!


----------



## cegeiger (Nov 10, 2012)

Love the T3i - Bought the set at Costco for 799.00 - Included 18-55 and 55-250 with
bag and more. You can test drive it here. Be kind, I'm new!
VISTA ALASKA


----------

